# Tagalog blessings for Birthday



## Parinda

Hello, I try to write the BD blessing for my philipine friend. the sentence is as follows:

"I wish you good health, long life, happiness and success. And always keep up with your sense of humor."

Could anybody help me with this? I can't speak or write talalog language. So, any help will be appreciated and thank you very much!!


----------



## DotterKat

Welcome Parinda!

I have two suggested versions, the first one being more formal-sounding than the second. If you want to make it resonate as more of a blessing as your thread title suggests, use the first version. Also, the phrase "keep your sense of humor" does not really have a direct translation so I substituted _masayahin_ (in good spirits or upbeat) and_ mapagbiro_ (referring to one who is quick to make a joke or maybe even play a prank on someone).

1)Harinawa'y mabiyayaan ka ng mahabang buhay, mabuting kalusugan, kaligayahan at katagumpayan sa lahat ng iyong mga gawain. Sana'y manatili kang masayahin at mapagbiro.
which rougly translates to:
May God (bless you / grant you) long life, good health, happiness and success in all your endeavors. May you remain in good cheer and ever jolly.

2)Ang aking hangad para sa iyo ay mahabang buhay, mabuting kalusugan, kaligayahan at na lagi ka sanang maging matagumpay sa iyong mga gawain. Huwag sanang mawala ang iyong ngiti o maubos ang iyong mga biro.
My wish for you is long life, good health, happiness and that may you always be succesful in whatever you wish to undertake. May neither your smile disappear nor your jokes ever run out.

Personally, I prefer the first version and I would drop the second sentence in either version altogether.


----------



## Parinda

Thank you very much Dotterkat. I'm really touched by both of them!! (so much better than my original one) Surely my friend will be impressed by it


----------



## mataripis

Parinda said:


> Hello, I try to write the BD blessing for my philipine friend. the sentence is as follows:
> 
> "I wish you good health, long life, happiness and success. And always keep up with your sense of humor."
> 
> Could anybody help me with this? I can't speak or write talalog language. So, any help will be appreciated and thank you very much!!


 my Tagalog translation:  Loobin na magkaroon ka ng magandang kalusugan, malawig na buhay, kagalakan at tagumpay sa buhay. at manatili sa iyo ang pagiging mapagpasaya.


----------



## Parinda

Thank you very much mataripis for the translation!! Surely it will make my filipino friend very happy (^^)


----------



## rempress

mataripis said:


> my Tagalog translation:  Loobin na magkaroon ka ng magandang kalusugan, malawig na buhay, kagalakan at tagumpay sa buhay. at manatili sa iyo ang pagiging mapagpasaya.



Very poetic.


----------

